# loud chirps?



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hey guys! just had a quick question... my tiel starts chirping very loudly sometimes.. usually when he is on my knee or hand.. what does that mean?? he is fairly tame.
comments=BIG help
thanx :tiel3:


----------



## JokerxDragon (May 22, 2012)

Just one of their many noises. Mine chirps rather loudly mid song while cycling through his different sounds.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

my boys make noises for no other reason than because they just want to and they like it.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanx folks!! Mine also makes those quiet noises that birds make to each other.. It's like he is talking to me!!!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> my boys make noises for no other reason than because they just want to and they like it.


Thanx!! Another question.. How do u make that cool avatar with birds?? I won't to make one too.. Thanx!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Mine chirp very loudly when they're on my shoulder and they think I'm not paying them enough attention. Maybe he's demanding more scratches


----------



## JokerxDragon (May 22, 2012)

rashid100 said:


> Thanx folks!! Mine also makes those quiet noises that birds make to each other.. It's like he is talking to me!!!


Does your bird kind of crouch forward while doing this soft chirping and kind of "display" it's rear? If so, it's a hen wanting to mate...mine just starting doing this two days ago...and I know what you mean by it's like the bird is talking to you, it's because he/she is lol, my Male Lutino will chirp at me and do heart wings while looking directly at me whenever he sees me after I have left the room. It's pretty cute.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

JokerxDragon said:


> Does your bird kind of crouch forward while doing this soft chirping and kind of "display" it's rear? If so, it's a hen wanting to mate...mine just starting doing this two days ago...and I know what you mean by it's like the bird is talking to you, it's because he/she is lol, my Male Lutino will chirp at me and do heart wings while looking directly at me whenever he sees me after I have left the room. It's pretty cute.


No... He doesn't display it's rear... It just sits all fluffed up and makes little tweets... And mines a male
Thanx though


----------

